
Screencasts for developing react web apps? - MKdev
so yes I got the basic I have made simple apps to try props and states and the lifecycle now I want something practical to fit all the pieces together but I can&#x27;t find something useful can you recommend any screencasts ?
======
sgslo
I host a popular video tutorial on Udemy. It walks you through the basics of
React, Webpack, NPM, and Redux. It's gotten a lot of positive feedback. Check
it out here: [https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux/?couponCode=NHOW10](https://www.udemy.com/react-
redux/?couponCode=NHOW10)

~~~
patrickgordon
I have done Stephen's react native + redux course and it was a very enjoyable
experience.

The explanations, approach to the "problems", and pace were perfect.

Thanks for your great content; I'm a happy customer and will continue to
recommend to others.

------
acemarke
Not screencasts, but my React/Redux links list does point to tons of tutorials
and articles on React, Redux, and related topics. Tons of good info linked
from there: [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) .

------
patricklorio
Maybe you can find this useful. I made a little series building a music player
in react. [https://github.com/loriopatrick/media-
box](https://github.com/loriopatrick/media-box) The videos are linked in the
README as Part1, Part2, & Part 3.

------
MKdev
thanks guys useful resources

